# TCG illustrations



## Keldeo (May 25, 2020)

There are a lot of cool TCG card illustrations out there! Are there any cards or illustrators that you particularly like? 

I recently learned (from @Ottercopter) that Yuka Morii makes really cute clay models. Here's her Sandygast! And this is the Keldeo card that my current avatar comes from.


----------



## qenya (May 25, 2020)

I've been collecting cards by sui for several years now! I love her art style, it's so bright and vibrant. Some of my favourites: Castform, Hoppip, Minccino (#1, #2), Shiny Shinx


----------



## Zori (May 25, 2020)

sui is amazing


----------



## sanderidge (May 25, 2020)

obligatory repost of the only pokemon


Spoiler: large image of the only pokemon


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 25, 2020)

I have always really liked Kagemaru Himeno, especially some of the early Fossil/Jungle sets! I love the watercolor sunsets and colorful skies <3 Butterfree Bellsprout Jigglypuff Dragonite


----------



## haneko (May 26, 2020)

I've always liked the early Sugimori cards, like this illustration of Erika


----------



## Blast (May 29, 2020)

With TGC illustrations, I think it's cool when the Pokémon is shown in its natural habitat or interaction if the environment. That's something we don't usually get to see in the games. And of course illustrations of my favourite human characters :3
Phanpy Chimecho Mew Huntail Hoppip Metagross Wobbuffet Lugia Volcarona Claydol Rosa Steven Lillie


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 29, 2020)

That Chimecho! is the best!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 1, 2020)

Some of my tops are Kouki Saitou, Kagemaru Himeno, Yuka Morii, and Atsuko Nishida. I've always loved their art styles and always checked my cards to see if I pulled any by them.


----------



## sanderidge (Jun 2, 2020)

i'm seeing a lot of cards when i play tcgo so i think i will pop back into this thread with cute ones occasionally. today in a booster pack i pulled a cute chikorita, and also a very good mareep!!


----------

